# Broward County (Fort Lauderdale/Pompano Beach) for 06/25 or 07/02 weeks



## Eudemis (Jun 22, 2022)

Looking for a unit in Broward County for an upcoming week starting 06/25 or 07/02. Message me here. Thanks.


----------



## bevans (Jun 22, 2022)

Are you allowed to respond with an offer well about stated maximum price in the section of the forum?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2022)

NO - posts above limit are deleted.


----------



## Sapphire84 (Jun 23, 2022)

How many people are traveling? Do you have a preference of arrival dates, 6/25 or 7/2?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2022)

Be careful with post #5 - they registered as a guest yesterday.


----------



## Sapphire84 (Jun 26, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Be careful with post #5 - they registered as a guest yesterday.


Hi Denise. Are you referring to my post? Do I need to become a TUG member in order to respond to last minute rental requests in this forum?  We used to be TUG member but haven't had a need for it in a while. TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2022)

You don't have to bee a TUG member, but we have had some issues with fraudulent or overpriced posts lately.  I recommend that you click on CONTACT BBS ADMIN at the bottom of the page and ask to reinstate your original user name.  Also - joining TUG for $15 does generate confidence in potential renters.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2022)

I could not find any reference to your login name, or email address in the membership records?


----------



## Sapphire84 (Aug 5, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> I could not find any reference to your login name, or email address in the membership records?


I sent a message to BBS ADMIN. I believe it was my husband who joined TUG, not me. It was many years ago.


----------

